
You should stop using "You should follow me on Twitter here." - nchlswu
http://twitter.com/#!/dcurtis/status/6864194372636672
======
nreece
Some background:
<http://dustincurtis.com/you_should_follow_me_on_twitter.html>

------
smashing
I don't understand this. What is this in reference to?

------
marssaxman
Huh?

